# CARNALES UNIDOS Super Benefit Car Show Aug 26th 2012



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

_*















Carnales Unidos: *_Proudly invites and welcomes all car clubs, all solo riders, and all customized car enthusiasts to our Annual Benefit Super Car Show held at the *Kern County Fairgrounds Sunday* *August 26th 2012.
*(See Flyer For Roll In & Show Times)


This year's shows proceeds will be benefiting the *Police Activities League* which is a non-profit charitable organization which concentrates on providing kids with opportunities to be involved with programs in education, athletics, and social development. 
*Special Attractions:*

*LA's Finest Cholo DJ*, Presenting the Talent Show And Keeping The Crowd Entertained With Some Of The Best Old School And New School Jams.
*Live Band *Sponsored By Insanity Truck Club
*Youth Boxing Matches *Future champs (kidsboxing club) will be in the ring boxing their little hearts out for their fans and their families. 
*UFC Matches* Team nightmare of Bakersfield MMA & boxing gym will be there grinding out some UFC mixed martial arts fights.
*Bako Bullyz* Bully Dog Show Will Be Showing Some Of The Finest Dogs From Through Out The State 
*NFL Red Zone *3 Big Screen TVs Will Be Playing Your Favorite NFL games Throughout The Day.
*Bounce Houses *By EG Jumpers For The Kids To Enjoy.
*Food And Drink Vendors* Will Be There So Come Hungry!!!! 
*Exhibition Hop *Sponsored By Back Yard Boogie Car Club
_*Carnales Unidos *_Wouldn't Be Who We Are Today Without The Support From The Community And Everyone Who Has Helped Us Throughout The Years From Our First Show Held In 1977 Until Now. Thank You, *Carnales Unidos*. 
Any show questions call *Harvey* @ 661.340.1207 booth and vendor info call *Andrew* @ 661.340.6636


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

THE CHOLO DJ IN THE HOUSE


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

djmikethecholodj said:


> THE CHOLO DJ IN THE HOUSE


Looking Forward For Another Firme Car Show With You Cholito. See You Soon...

TTT...DJ CHOLO


----------



## OG53 (Mar 15, 2008)

_*T T T*_:thumbsup:


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

TTT!! I will c u there DONT FORGET TO COME OUT N SHOW SOME LOVE AT MOONEYS GROVE PARK IN VISALIA CA SUNDAY AUGUST 19 COME OUT AND SUPORT OUR LOWRIDER MOVEMENT IN THE CENTRAL VALLEY BRING OUR UR FAMILYS AND GRILLS HOPE TO C U THERE!!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

It's going down!!!!!


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

TTT


----------



## OG53 (Mar 15, 2008)

toker1 said:


> TTT!! I will c u there DONT FORGET TO COME OUT N SHOW SOME LOVE AT MOONEYS GROVE PARK IN VISALIA CA SUNDAY AUGUST 19 COME OUT AND SUPORT OUR LOWRIDER MOVEMENT IN THE CENTRAL VALLEY BRING OUR UR FAMILYS AND GRILLS HOPE TO C U THERE!!


Thank you Toker1 and all the Traffic family for the years of support TTT for the movement:thumbsup:


----------



## OG53 (Mar 15, 2008)

STKN209 said:


> TTT


Thank You for the bump STKN209 We would love to see Brown Persuasion in the house :thumbsup:


----------



## scooby nok (Oct 12, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

OG53 said:


> Thank You for the bump STKN209 We would love to see Brown Persuasion in the house :thumbsup:


I'M WORKING ALL THE KINKS OUT RIGHT NOW FOR THAT DATE HOPEFULLY AT LEAST 1 OR 2 CARS FROM THE BPCC WILL BE THERE....:thumbsup:THANKS..


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

the cholo dj fully endorses this event


----------



## OG53 (Mar 15, 2008)

STKN209 said:


> I'M WORKING ALL THE KINKS OUT RIGHT NOW FOR THAT DATE HOPEFULLY AT LEAST 1 OR 2 CARS FROM THE BPCC WILL BE THERE....:thumbsup:THANKS..


:thumbsup:


----------



## ray-13 (Jun 10, 2011)

Cant wait... this us always a good show... always enjoy my time here.. TTT for the homies Carnales Unidos.


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

If any one needs info on show please feel free to send me a PM.
WOOT WOOT...


----------



## HM WREKN82 (Apr 11, 2010)

TTT for the C.U!!!


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

:werd:


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

*TTT!!! THANX FOR INVITING US BACK!!! WE GONNA GO HARDER & BETTER THEN LAST YEAR!!! *


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

BAKO BULLYZ said:


> *TTT!!! THANX FOR INVITING US BACK!!! WE GONNA GO HARDER & BETTER THEN LAST YEAR!!! *[/QUOTE
> 
> Show last year was a blast, dogs were off the hook last year.
> 
> ...


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

1SEXY80 said:


> BAKO BULLYZ said:
> 
> 
> > *TTT!!! THANX FOR INVITING US BACK!!! WE GONNA GO HARDER & BETTER THEN LAST YEAR!!! *[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

There is so much to do at this show, not just converse and drink. Kids boxing, bully show, dance contest, NFL Red Zone and more. Plus some top notch vendors.


----------



## OG53 (Mar 15, 2008)

*Carnales Unidos: *Proudly invites and welcomes all car clubs, all solo riders, and all customized car enthusiasts to our Annual Benefit Super Car Show held at the *Kern County Fairgrounds Sunday* *August 26th 2012.
*(See Flyer For Roll In & Show Times)


This year's shows proceeds will be benefiting the *Police Activities League* which is a non-profit charitable organization which concentrates on providing kids with opportunities to be involved with programs in education, athletics, and social development. 
*Special Attractions:* 

*LA's Finest Cholo DJ*, Presenting the Talent Show And Keeping The Crowd Entertained With Some Of The Best Old School And New School Jams.
*Live Band *Sponsored By Insanity Truck Club
*Youth Boxing Matches *Future champs (kidsboxing club) will be in the ring boxing their little hearts out for their fans and their families. 
*UFC Matches* Team nightmare of Bakersfield MMA & boxing gym will be there grinding out some UFC mixed martial arts fights.
*Bako Bullyz* Bully Dog Show Will Be Showing Some Of The Finest Dogs From Through Out The State 
*NFL Red Zone *3 Big Screen TVs Will Be Playing Your Favorite NFL games Throughout The Day.
*Bounce Houses *By EG Jumpers For The Kids To Enjoy.
*Food And Drink Vendors* Will Be There So Come Hungry!!!! 
*Exhibition Hop *Sponsored By Back Yard Boogie Car Club
_*Carnales Unidos *_Wouldn't Be Who We Are Today Without The Support From The Community And Everyone Who Has Helped Us Throughout The Years From Our First Show Held In 1977 Until Now. Thank You, *Carnales Unidos*. 
Any show questions call *Harvey* @ 661.340.1207 booth and vendor info call *Andrew* @ 661.340.6636



​


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

TTT. Can't wait


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)




----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Cholo dj coming bact to Bakersfield.....


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

BAKO BULLYZ said:


>


Looking Damn Good...


----------



## Brown Society Tulare (Aug 12, 2005)

:nicoderm:


----------



## sergio 86 mc (Jan 23, 2012)

AZTEC IMAGE CC will b in the house


----------



## OG53 (Mar 15, 2008)

sergio 86 mc said:


> AZTEC IMAGE CC will b in the house


Thank you for all the years of support *AZTEC IMAGE*:thumbsup:


----------



## HM WREKN82 (Apr 11, 2010)

TTT!!! For the C.U!


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

1SEXY80 said:


> Looking Damn Good...


*​THANX!!! *


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

*​TTT*


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

Good morning CU familia.


----------



## HardtoPlease65 (Sep 5, 2009)

TTT!!


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Ernieandheidi1 (Aug 23, 2011)

ORALE CARNALES UNIDOS VIEJITOS SF CC WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT BUT WITH NEW FACES


----------



## OG53 (Mar 15, 2008)

Ernieandheidi1 said:


> ORALE CARNALES UNIDOS VIEJITOS SF CC WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT BUT WITH NEW FACES


Gracias Ernieandheidi1 we look forward to seeing VIEJITOS CC IN THE HOUSE :thumbsup:


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

*​ttt*


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)




----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)




----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

*​BTTT*


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

Whats Up LATIN WORLD. Thanks For The Support...
:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

CARNALES UNIDOS Super Benefit Car Show Aug 26th 2012 _*



Carnales Unidos: *_Proudly invites and welcomes all car clubs, all solo riders, and all customized car enthusiasts to our Annual Benefit Super Car Show held at the *Kern County Fairgrounds Sunday* *August 26th 2012.
*(See Flyer For Roll In & Show Times)


This year's shows proceeds will be benefiting the *Police Activities League* which is a non-profit charitable organization which concentrates on providing kids with opportunities to be involved with programs in education, athletics, and social development. 
*Special Attractions:* 

*LA's Finest Cholo DJ*, Presenting the Talent Show And Keeping The Crowd Entertained With Some Of The Best Old School And New School Jams.
*Live Band *Sponsored By Insanity Truck Club
*Youth Boxing Matches *Future champs (kidsboxing club) will be in the ring boxing their little hearts out for their fans and their families. 
*UFC Matches* Team nightmare of Bakersfield MMA & boxing gym will be there grinding out some UFC mixed martial arts fights.
*Bako Bullyz* Bully Dog Show Will Be Showing Some Of The Finest Dogs From Through Out The State 
*NFL Red Zone *3 Big Screen TVs Will Be Playing Your Favorite NFL games Throughout The Day.
*Bounce Houses *By EG Jumpers For The Kids To Enjoy.
*Food And Drink Vendors* Will Be There So Come Hungry!!!! 
*Exhibition Hop *Sponsored By Back Yard Boogie Car Club
_*Carnales Unidos *_Wouldn't Be Who We Are Today Without The Support From The Community And Everyone Who Has Helped Us Throughout The Years From Our First Show Held In 1977 Until Now. Thank You, *Carnales Unidos*. 
Any show questions call *Harvey* @ 661.340.1207 booth and vendor info call *Andrew* @ 661.340.6636
​


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

*​TTT*


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

1 MONTH count down...


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## HM WREKN82 (Apr 11, 2010)

TTT, for the show!!!! 


What's going on Nick.


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

Its big andrew dawg.


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

TTT...


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

CARNALES UNIDOS Super Benefit Car Show Aug 26th 2012 _*



Carnales Unidos: *_Proudly invites and welcomes all car clubs, all solo riders, and all customized car enthusiasts to our Annual Benefit Super Car Show held at the *Kern County Fairgrounds Sunday* *August 26th 2012.
*(See Flyer For Roll In & Show Times)


This year's shows proceeds will be benefiting the *Police Activities League* which is a non-profit charitable organization which concentrates on providing kids with opportunities to be involved with programs in education, athletics, and social development. 
*Special Attractions:* 

*LA's Finest Cholo DJ*, Presenting the Talent Show And Keeping The Crowd Entertained With Some Of The Best Old School And New School Jams.
*Live Band *Sponsored By Insanity Truck Club
*Youth Boxing Matches *Future champs (kidsboxing club) will be in the ring boxing their little hearts out for their fans and their families. 
*UFC Matches* Team nightmare of Bakersfield MMA & boxing gym will be there grinding out some UFC mixed martial arts fights.
*Bako Bullyz* Bully Dog Show Will Be Showing Some Of The Finest Dogs From Through Out The State 
*NFL Red Zone *3 Big Screen TVs Will Be Playing Your Favorite NFL games Throughout The Day.
*Bounce Houses *By EG Jumpers For The Kids To Enjoy.
*Food And Drink Vendors* Will Be There So Come Hungry!!!! 
*Exhibition Hop *Sponsored By Back Yard Boogie Car Club
_*Carnales Unidos *_Wouldn't Be Who We Are Today Without The Support From The Community And Everyone Who Has Helped Us Throughout The Years From Our First Show Held In 1977 Until Now. Thank You, *Carnales Unidos*. 
Any show questions call *Harvey* @ 661.340.1207 booth and vendor info call *Andrew* @ 661.340.6636
​


----------



## TINO'G' (Jun 17, 2007)

Looking forward to it once again!!


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

_Lets start the Roll Call...Who All Will Be Joining For A Firme Time...

Also Presenting Trophy For Longest Traveled And Most Members...
_


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)




----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

DTA97 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## OG53 (Mar 15, 2008)

*ROLL CALL






TTT :thumbsup:*


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:_CARNALES UNIDOS:thumbsup::thumbsup:_:thumbsup:


----------



## HM WREKN82 (Apr 11, 2010)

TTT for this Show! :thumbsup:


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

HM WREKN82 said:


> TTT for this Show! :thumbsup:


Whats Up Big John, You Guys Coming Down Saturday Before The Show?


----------



## OG53 (Mar 15, 2008)

*TTT*


----------



## OG53 (Mar 15, 2008)

*ANNUAL BENEFIT CAR SHOW AUGUST 26, 2012*​*

BEST OF SHOW 
$200 Each, $150 2nd Place
Car, Truck, Dub Style, Bomb Car, Traditional
Best Motor Cycle of Show-$75
Best Bike of Show-$50
Best Hot Rod/Muscle Car 1st-$100 2nd $75


Special Awards​CARS 
Best Candy Paint
Best Mural
Best Multi Color Paint
Best Engine
Best Undercarriage
Best Interior 
Best Hydraulics/Air
Best Car Club Participation plus $50
TRUCKS
Best Candy Paint
Best Mural
Best Multi Color Paint
Best Engine
Best Undercarriage
Best Interior 
Best Hydraulics/Air
Best Truck Club Participation plus $50
Best Overall Club Display
Carnales Unidos Excellence Award $50
CATEGORIES 1st, 2nd 3rd​1)1940’s and Below Car
Original
Street
2)1950’s Car
Original
Street
Mild
3)1960-1964
Original
Street
Mild
4)1965-1969
Street
Mild
5)Convertible 1969-Older
Original
Street
Mild
6)1970-1979 Car
Street
Mild
Semi
7) 1980-1989 Car
Street
Mild
Semi
8)1990-Newer
Street
Mild
9)Luxury Cars 1989-Older
Street
Mild

10)Luxury Cars 1990-Newer


11)Full Size Truck 1979-Older
Original 
Street
Mild
12)Full Size Truck 1980-1999
Street
Mild
13)Full Size Truck 2000-2004
Street
Mild
14)Full Size Truck 2005-Newer
Street
Mild
15)Mini Truck

16)4X4

17)Compact/Import
Street
Mild
18)SUV
Mild
Radical
19)Low Rods

20)Hot Rods

21)Muscle Car

22) Special Interest


23)El Camino/Panel

24)Motor Cycle
Street
Custom

25)PT Cruisers/Scions

26)Old School

27)Under Construction

28)Dubs

29)Luxury Sports

30)Bikes 16”
Street
Mild
31)Bikes 20”
Street
Mild
32)Bikes 26”
Street
33)3 Wheel Bikes
Street
Mild


**All Entries Are Allowed to bring Propane Gas Grills ONLY. First 200 Entries Will Receive a 4X7” Dash Plaque. Also, All first Place Winners Will Receive a Car Show T-Shirt along with Their Trophy. Indoor Space is limited.*￼
​


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

*LOOKING FORWARD TO ATTENDING THIS SHOW!!! SEE EVERYONE THERE!!
*



















1SEXY80 said:


> 1SEXY80 said:
> 
> 
> > _*
> ...





1SEXY80 said:


> 1SEXY80 said:
> 
> 
> > _*
> ...


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

LaReinaDelMundo said:


> *LOOKING FORWARD TO ATTENDING THIS SHOW!!! SEE EVERYONE THERE!!
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## LaReinaDelMundo (Jul 6, 2010)

1SEXY80 said:


> LaReinaDelMundo said:
> 
> 
> > *LOOKING FORWARD TO ATTENDING THIS SHOW!!! SEE EVERYONE THERE!!
> ...


----------



## 51 chevy (Dec 31, 2007)

CLASSIC DREAMS WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## OG53 (Mar 15, 2008)

51 chevy said:


> CLASSIC DREAMS WILL BE IN THE HOUSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thank you Classic Dreams we look forward to seeing all the BOMBAS:thumbsup:


----------



## OG53 (Mar 15, 2008)

*ROLL CALL






TTT :thumbsup:*


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

My Vendor application is sent and we will be showing our Products there for the Bakersfield area. *Krazy Kutting Plaques and Lowrider Parts.















































































































































*


----------



## smiley`s 84 fleetwood (Jul 19, 2004)

ttt


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## silly (Sep 26, 2008)

THE DELANO MAJESTICS WILL THERE...:thumbsup:


----------



## OG53 (Mar 15, 2008)

*ROLL CALL







TTT :thumbsup:*


----------



## OG53 (Mar 15, 2008)

Thank You Majestics Delano For your Support :thumbsup:


----------



## OG53 (Mar 15, 2008)

TTT For Krazy Kutting see you guys There :thumbsup:


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

mandoemex said:


> My Vendor application is sent and we will be showing our Products there for the Bakersfield area. *Krazy Kutting Plaques and Lowrider Parts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_Krazy Kutting TTT...Looking Good...

See You At The Show..._


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

ttt


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

BAKO BULLYZ said:


> ttt


_*TTT BB
*_Heres Pics From Last Year


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT nice pics!


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

BAKO BULLYZ said:


> TTT nice pics!


_Looking Forward To A Good Show This Year...

Best Dogs In The Kern County..._


----------



## HM WREKN82 (Apr 11, 2010)

What's up Nick!!


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

HM WREKN82 said:


> What's up Nick!!


_Its Andrew Big John..Wassup Homie_


----------



## silly (Sep 26, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MI CAMINO '85 (Aug 18, 2011)

Me and my pops will be there ONE LIFE SFV and VIEJITOS SFV , had a great time last year look foward to this one :thumbsup:


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

1SEXY80 said:


> _Looking Forward To A Good Show This Year...
> 
> Best Dogs In The Kern County..._


Thanx Fam! Let's keep this @ the top!


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

MI CAMINO '85 said:


> Me and my pops will be there ONE LIFE SFV and VIEJITOS SFV , had a great time last year look foward to this one :thumbsup:


_Glad You Had A Good Time Last Year...Get Ready For Another Good Time...
Thanks For Supporting Our Show And The Lowrider Movement!!!_


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

Can I bring my mutt in to the show?


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

BigVics58 said:


> Can I bring my mutt in to the show?


You Could Bring Him In, Just Need To Make Sure He Is Leashed....

Post Pics Of Your Dog, Maybe you could put him in the show.


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

BAKO BULLYZ said:


> Thanx Fam! Let's keep this @ the top!


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

1SEXY80 said:


> You Could Bring Him In, Just Need To Make Sure He Is Leashed....
> 
> Post Pics Of Your Dog, Maybe you could put him in the show.


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

BigVics58 said:


>


NICE...!!!


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## HM WREKN82 (Apr 11, 2010)

1SEXY80 said:


> _Its Andrew Big John..Wassup Homie_


My badd homie, I'm going to try to make it but I think I might be working... But im going to try!!


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

BTTT


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

1SEXY80 said:


> NICE...!!!


Thanks. might roll thru with a few other dogs to


----------



## OG53 (Mar 15, 2008)

*ROLL CALL








TTT :thumbsup:*


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

BigVics58 said:


>


HE LOOKS GOOD!


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

_"MOVIN VIOLATION" NEW LOWRIDER CLOTHING- 
__Will Be In The House With The Hottest New Lowrider Street Wear...








_


----------



## Movin' Violation (Jun 9, 2011)

That's right, Movin' Violation will be there. Stop by and say hi and check out our special edition commemorative t-shirt featuring "Legends of the Game" Jesse Valadez' Gypsy Rose!


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

Movin' Violation said:


> That's right, Movin' Violation will be there. Stop by and say hi and check out our special edition commemorative t-shirt featuring "Legends of the Game" Jesse Valadez' Gypsy Rose!


*Cant Wait To Get My Shirt...

TTT, MV*


----------



## OG53 (Mar 15, 2008)

1SEXY80 said:


> *Cant Wait To Get My Shirt...
> 
> TTT, MV*


X53:yes:


----------



## OG53 (Mar 15, 2008)

*ROLL CALL











TTT :thumbsup:*


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

:thumbsup:


1SEXY80 said:


> _"MOVIN VIOLATION" NEW LOWRIDER CLOTHING-
> __Will Be In The House With The Hottest New Lowrider Street Wear...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

ttt


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

BTTT


----------



## silly (Sep 26, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

ttt


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## uce64 (Jan 5, 2009)

YOU KNOW USO WILL BE THERE TO SUPORT.


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## OG53 (Mar 15, 2008)

uce64 said:


> YOU KNOW USO WILL BE THERE TO SUPORT.


*Thank You USO *:thumbsup:


----------



## OG53 (Mar 15, 2008)

*ROLL CALL












TTT :thumbsup:*


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## stuntn65ss (Apr 21, 2008)

*
!TTT! :thumbsup:






*


----------



## OG53 (Mar 15, 2008)

*ROLL CALL













TTT :thumbsup:*


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## 76 Glass (Feb 16, 2010)

Gotta get me one of those Glasshouse shirts


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

*13 Days Til Show Time, Let The Count Down Begin...!!!
:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

:thumbsup:*


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

BAKO BULLYZ said:


> HE LOOKS GOOD!


Thanks


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

www.BakoBullyz.com


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

ttt


----------



## silly (Sep 26, 2008)

TTT FOR THIS SHOW :thumbsup:


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

THIS SUNDAY


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

lrocky2003 said:


> THIS SUNDAY


:thumbsup:


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

*12 Days Til Show Time, Let The Count Down Begin...!!!
*


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## OG53 (Mar 15, 2008)




----------



## OG53 (Mar 15, 2008)

*ANNUAL BENEFIT CAR SHOW AUGUST 26, 2012*​
*

BEST OF SHOW 
$200 Each, $150 2nd Place
Car, Truck, Dub Style, Bomb Car, Traditional
Best Motor Cycle of Show-$75
Best Bike of Show-$50
Best Hot Rod/Muscle Car 1st-$100 2nd $75


Special Awards​
CARS 
Best Candy Paint
Best Mural
Best Multi Color Paint
Best Engine
Best Undercarriage
Best Interior 
Best Hydraulics/Air
Best Car Club Participation plus $50
TRUCKS
Best Candy Paint
Best Mural
Best Multi Color Paint
Best Engine
Best Undercarriage
Best Interior 
Best Hydraulics/Air
Best Truck Club Participation plus $50
Best Overall Club Display
Carnales Unidos Excellence Award $50
CATEGORIES 1st, 2nd 3rd​
1)1940’s and Below Car
Original
Street
2)1950’s Car
Original
Street
Mild
3)1960-1964
Original
Street
Mild
4)1965-1969
Street
Mild
5)Convertible 1969-Older
Original
Street
Mild
6)1970-1979 Car
Street
Mild
Semi
7) 1980-1989 Car
Street
Mild
Semi
8)1990-Newer
Street
Mild
9)Luxury Cars 1989-Older
Street
Mild

10)Luxury Cars 1990-Newer


11)Full Size Truck 1979-Older
Original 
Street
Mild
12)Full Size Truck 1980-1999
Street
Mild
13)Full Size Truck 2000-2004
Street
Mild
14)Full Size Truck 2005-Newer
Street
Mild
15)Mini Truck

16)4X4

17)Compact/Import
Street
Mild
18)SUV
Mild
Radical
19)Low Rods

20)Hot Rods

21)Muscle Car

22) Special Interest


23)El Camino/Panel

24)Motor Cycle
Street
Custom

25)PT Cruisers/Scions

26)Old School

27)Under Construction

28)Dubs

29)Luxury Sports

30)Bikes 16”
Street
Mild
31)Bikes 20”
Street
Mild
32)Bikes 26”
Street
33)3 Wheel Bikes
Street
Mild


**All Entries Are Allowed to bring Propane Gas Grills ONLY. First 200 Entries Will Receive a 4X7” Dash Plaque. Also, All first Place Winners Will Receive a Car Show T-Shirt along with Their Trophy. Indoor Space is limited.*￼
​


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

*11 Days Til Show Time, Let The Count Down Begin...!!!
*​
_*
*_​


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## OG53 (Mar 15, 2008)

*ROLL CALL

















TTT :thumbsup:*


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

Looks like some fun that day. Hope its not STUPID HOT!!!!


----------



## HM WREKN82 (Apr 11, 2010)

Bump, for the C.U!


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

*10 Days Til Show Time...!!!
*​​
_*
*_​


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

TTT


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## silly (Sep 26, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## OG53 (Mar 15, 2008)

*ROLL CALL




















TTT :thumbsup:*


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

*9 Days Til Show Time...!!!
*​


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

ttt


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## MI CAMINO '85 (Aug 18, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)

got to talk to israel and see what time he wants to go out there, i hope we can go early sat morning


----------



## HM WREKN82 (Apr 11, 2010)

What's up to all my Carnales, TTT for the C.U carshow!!


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

LowriderLobo said:


> got to talk to israel and see what time he wants to go out there, i hope we can go early sat morning


Well be out Sat Morning at about 8AM. Come Through


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

*8 Days Til Show Time...!!!
*​
_*
*_​


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

It's going down.....again.


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

*6 Days Til Show Time...!!!
*​​


----------



## OG53 (Mar 15, 2008)

*ALMOST TROPHY TIME*:thumbsup:


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

OG53 said:


> *ALMOST TROPHY TIME*:thumbsup:


BAD ASS!


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

OG53 said:


> *ALMOST TROPHY TIME*:thumbsup:


   _*TTT*_


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

*5 Days Til Show Time...!!!
*​


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## aztec1 (Oct 20, 2009)

It's going to b a good show


----------



## Patron Silver (Apr 21, 2012)

What time can we move in on Sat. & how many buildings available ?


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

Patron Silver said:


> What time can we move in on Sat. & how many buildings available ?


Saturday Move in Time starts at 11AM, But we will be there as early as 6AM. setting up the area, There is one building #3 that is first come first serve.


----------



## Patron Silver (Apr 21, 2012)

Which gate are we entering from ?


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

Patron Silver said:


> Which gate are we entering from ?


Registration will be off of P ST.
We Will Have Signs Up.


----------



## Movin' Violation (Jun 9, 2011)

Movin' Violation will be there! Looking forward to seeing everyone.


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

Which gate are the bully show ppl entering from?


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

BAKO BULLYZ said:


> Which gate are the bully show ppl entering from?


Bullyz Will Be Entering Off Of Pst.


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

ttt


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

1SEXY80 said:


> Bullyz Will Be Entering Off Of Pst.


:thumbsup:


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

*4 Days Til Show Time...!!!
*​
_*
*_​


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

_Dont Forget To Listen To 99.3 The Groove Today At Around 2pm To Listen In On Frankie With Bako Bullyz Talking About The Baddest Dogs In Kern County That Are Going To Be Repping At The CARNALES UNIDOS SUPER BENEFIT CAR SHOW. _:thumbsup:


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

_Saturday The 25th And Sunday The 26th There Will Be Entrances Off Of Pst For The Following Groups:
_
_*Gate Entrance 26 - Car Registration
Gate Entrance 27 - Hoppers
Gate Entrance 28 - Vendors / Dogs*_


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

1SEXY80 said:


> _Dont Forget To Listen To 99.3 The Groove Today At Around 2pm To Listen In On Frankie With Bako Bullyz Talking About The Baddest Dogs In Kern County That Are Going To Be Repping At The CARNALES UNIDOS SUPER BENEFIT CAR SHOW. _:thumbsup:


Thanx! Should air on Friday!


----------



## OG53 (Mar 15, 2008)

*ROLL CALL





































TTT :thumbsup:*


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

*3 Days Til Show Time...!!!
*​​
_*
*_​


----------



## Just_Looking (Feb 10, 2009)

IMPERIALS Will be in the house. :thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Pop lockers come on out


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## HM WREKN82 (Apr 11, 2010)

TTT for the C.U family!! I am going to try to make it but I think I'm workin this weekend!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

HM WREKN82 said:


> TTT for the C.U family!! I am going to try to make it but I think I'm workin this weekend!




Use a sick day my brother....


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## lowco78 (Apr 25, 2010)

TTT


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

*2 Days Til Show Time...!!!
Get Your Game Face On Fellas:thumbsup:
*​


----------



## OG53 (Mar 15, 2008)

Just_Looking said:


> IMPERIALS Will be in the house. :thumbsup:


*Thank You IMPERIALS*:thumbsup:


----------



## OG53 (Mar 15, 2008)

[URL="http://postimage.org/"]

[/URL]


----------



## OG53 (Mar 15, 2008)

*ANNUAL BENEFIT CAR SHOW AUGUST 26, 2012*​

*

BEST OF SHOW 
$200 Each, $150 2nd Place
Car, Truck, Dub Style, Bomb Car, Traditional
Best Motor Cycle of Show-$75
Best Bike of Show-$50
Best Hot Rod/Muscle Car 1st-$100 2nd $75


Special Awards​

CARS 
Best Candy Paint
Best Mural
Best Multi Color Paint
Best Engine
Best Undercarriage
Best Interior 
Best Hydraulics/Air
Best Car Club Participation plus $50
TRUCKS
Best Candy Paint
Best Mural
Best Multi Color Paint
Best Engine
Best Undercarriage
Best Interior 
Best Hydraulics/Air
Best Truck Club Participation plus $50
Best Overall Club Display
Carnales Unidos Excellence Award $50
CATEGORIES 1st, 2nd 3rd​

1)1940’s and Below Car
Original
Street
2)1950’s Car
Original
Street
Mild
3)1960-1964
Original
Street
Mild
4)1965-1969
Street
Mild
5)Convertible 1969-Older
Original
Street
Mild
6)1970-1979 Car
Street
Mild
Semi
7) 1980-1989 Car
Street
Mild
Semi
8)1990-Newer
Street
Mild
9)Luxury Cars 1989-Older
Street
Mild

10)Luxury Cars 1990-Newer


11)Full Size Truck 1979-Older
Original 
Street
Mild
12)Full Size Truck 1980-1999
Street
Mild
13)Full Size Truck 2000-2004
Street
Mild
14)Full Size Truck 2005-Newer
Street
Mild
15)Mini Truck

16)4X4

17)Compact/Import
Street
Mild
18)SUV
Mild
Radical
19)Low Rods

20)Hot Rods

21)Muscle Car

22) Special Interest


23)El Camino/Panel

24)Motor Cycle
Street
Custom

25)PT Cruisers/Scions

26)Old School

27)Under Construction

28)Dubs

29)Luxury Sports

30)Bikes 16”
Street
Mild
31)Bikes 20”
Street
Mild
32)Bikes 26”
Street
33)3 Wheel Bikes
Street
Mild


**All Entries Are Allowed to bring Propane Gas Grills ONLY. First 200 Entries Will Receive a 4X7” Dash Plaque. Also, All first Place Winners Will Receive a Car Show T-Shirt along with Their Trophy. Indoor Space is limited.*￼
​


----------



## OG53 (Mar 15, 2008)

*ROLL CALL





































TTT :thumbsup:*


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## OG53 (Mar 15, 2008)




----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## Patron Silver (Apr 21, 2012)

Beers cold Its cooled off some outside now time to start cleaning ! See you all tomorrow.


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## OG53 (Mar 15, 2008)

Patron Silver said:


> Beers cold Its cooled off some outside now time to start cleaning ! See you all tomorrow.


:thumbsup:


----------



## OG53 (Mar 15, 2008)




----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

what time is roll in tomorrow?


----------



## OG53 (Mar 15, 2008)

MicrophoneFiend said:


> what time is roll in tomorrow?


11:00 Am On P ST. :thumbsup:


----------



## BigVics58 (Jan 28, 2008)

TTT


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

LatinWorld is ready


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

BTTT


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

*WHO'S READY TO SEE SOME BAD ASS DOGGZ?!?!?!?*



































































:thumbsup:


----------



## Classic Dreams (Feb 13, 2008)

_CLASSIC DREAMS ALREADY IN THE HOUSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

SHOW TIME TOMORROW BABY !!!!


----------



## silly (Sep 26, 2008)

1SEXY80 said:


> SHOW TIME TOMORROW BABY !!!!


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Ernieandheidi1 (Aug 23, 2011)

Qvo CARNALES 
I'm driving there right now hope I can find a motel I can sleep a couple hours. 
Maybe next year you guys get together with the hotel and get some kind of discount and help your club at the same time bro. Think about it
A few hours and counting 
CARNALES UNIDOS TTT


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

LETS DO THIS


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

Driving down we be there in 2 hrs


----------



## Patron Silver (Apr 21, 2012)

Patron Silver is in the Building !


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

Here are some Pictures i took today at the show will be posting more in my topic Pictures by Callejero.


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Another good show by Carnales Unidos CC


----------



## low'n slow (Aug 31, 2009)

B.E had a good time..ill Post pics tommorow...long show...thanks Carnales...


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)

LatinWorld had a good time. Thanks Carnales Unidos for another good show


----------



## showoff85 (Mar 18, 2004)

How about pic or video of the hop


----------



## El Lechero (Jan 11, 2008)

_Had a great time, thanks Carnales.








_


----------



## El Lechero (Jan 11, 2008)




----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

_*On Behalf Of CARNALES UNIDOS We Would Like To Thank Each And Every Car Club And Solo Riders That Came Out To Support Our Car Show And Provide Kern County Bakersfield With Some Of The Best Looking Rides Out There. Together We All Become One And Make A Show Like This Happen, We Say It All The Time Without The Support Of Our Other Car Club Friends And The Community This Would Not Be Possible. Once Again Thank You All, We Carnales Unidos Had A Great Time And We Hope You Did Too.

Lets Keep The Lowrider Movement Movin...*_


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

_*Big Shout Out To BAKO BULLYZ For Throwing A Damn Good Dog Show And BBQ  You Guys Were A Big Part Of Our Show And We Look Forward To Throwing It Together Again. 

Catch Another One Of There Shows Coming In September...














*_


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## OG53 (Mar 15, 2008)

G]
]


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## Classic Dreams (Feb 13, 2008)

_CLASSIC DREAMS HAD A REAL GOOD TIME !!!!!!!_


----------



## BIG ED 70 RAG (Aug 28, 2012)

BAD ASS!!! PICS!! BRO!!


----------



## BIG ED 70 RAG (Aug 28, 2012)

JUST WANT TO SEND A SHOUT OUT TO CARNALES UNIDOS ESPECIALLY HARVEY! FOR ALWAYS PUTTING IT DOWN FOR THE LOWRIDER COMMUNITY! THANKS CARNALES FOR LETTING US BE OURSELVES AT YOUR SHOW. MUCH LOVE!


----------



## uce64 (Jan 5, 2009)

BIG ED 70 RAG said:


> JUST WANT TO SEND A SHOUT OUT TO CARNALES UNIDOS ESPECIALLY HARVEY! FOR ALWAYS PUTTING IT DOWN FOR THE LOWRIDER COMMU
> NITY! THANKS CARNALES FOR LETTING US BE OURSELVES AT YOUR SHOW. MUCH LOVE!


WELL SAID MY BROTHER. GOOD SHOW GREAT PEOPLE.


----------



## ray-13 (Jun 10, 2011)

Big Shout out going out to Carnales Unidos Great Show.. It felt like a day in the park not just a show. Had a great time... Thank you for letting us enjoy the day with everyone...


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## Ernieandheidi1 (Aug 23, 2011)

Nice show but no flics of my ride look forward next year


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

Ernieandheidi1 said:


> Nice show but no flics of my ride look forward next year


Witch one is your ride ?


----------



## Patron Silver (Apr 21, 2012)

Where's all the pics of the Silver 63 SS that was indoors ?


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

this one


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

And some BIkes


----------



## OG53 (Mar 15, 2008)

RICHIES 59 Thank You for posting all the nice pics:thumbsup:


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

OG53 said:


> RICHIES 59 Thank You for posting all the nice pics:thumbsup:


No problem hope you guys like them.


----------



## cirilo0314 (Jan 27, 2009)

Richie thanks for taking the time to post all these nice pics on behalf of carnales unidos and everybody whos rides our on the pics thank you


----------



## Patron Silver (Apr 21, 2012)

Richie, Nice pics. of my 63 Thankz Homie


----------



## Patron Silver (Apr 21, 2012)

RICHIE'S 59 said:


> this one


 ;-)


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

_*Mark them calendars CARNALES UNIDOS has scheduled 2013 car show. Thread and Flyers coming soon...

Sunday, August 25th 2013 Kern County Fairgrounds...






*_


----------

